# Microsoft OneNote Namespace Extension for Windows Desktop Search



## ahmedeissa (May 7, 2014)

Dear All,

After uninstalling:

1. MS Office 2013 Pro Plus 32bit
2. MS Office Visio Pro Plus 32bit

and installing MS Office 2013 Pro Plus 64bit due to licensing problem, I got 2 icons appearing on my desktop, the first one without any name and with a white sheet icon, and the other name is "Microsoft OneNote Namespace Extension for Windows Desktop Search" with a folder icon (see the attached screenshot). I tried to delete them many times but it still come back.

I am running MS Windows 8.1 64bit.

Please could you help me in this and I will be appreciated?

Thanks.


Best regards,

Ahmed


----------

